# Taking my son camping



## CSMNevin (May 27, 2013)

My wife is out of town starting on the 20th. I would like to take my 8 yo son camping. I don't want to do the campground thing and I want to be next to a creek or a small mountain lake. I have to be able to drive up to it. I have a large family tent and a canopy and will be taking the dogs. Does anybody have a spot like this or no of a spot we can go. We're new to Utah ( army transfer) and we're looking in northern Utah.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Any of the lakes along the Mirror Lake Highway would work.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^ditto or even Mud Creek at Strawberry. Mirror Lake stuff much closer, look into Trial, Washington, Moosehorn or Mirror, etc.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Whitney reservoir is nice and you can catch some tigers if you fish.


----------

